# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  ودكم تسوو كذا.. في ميييييين؟؟

## Princess

سلاموو...


مين وده ياخذ حيفه في  احد بهالطريقه.... وياترى مين هالأحد ؟؟؟؟









[IMG]http://img241.**************/img241/9384/stickfightersavyr6.gif[/IMG]


هههههههههههههههههههه اخ يا بطني حشا حشااا

اقوم انام بس...

تصبحوون...  :cool: 


دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اني اقول الش ابي اسويها في من
ابي اسويها في ملكة الأحساس لأنها انسحبت من المنتدى
بقتلها لاكن 
خخخخ
يسلمووووو امور غناتي على الصورة العنيفة الجميلة ههه
تحياتي

----------


## Princess

علي ياعلي
راحت فيها البنيه
حرام عليش
ههههههههه لو اعرفها حذرتها منش
لا للأرهاب << حق ويش حاطتنها اجل هههههههه
منوره غناتي وشوي شوي على البنيه هااا...

تسلمي على هالطله الحليووه
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

امووورة   غناتي احين عندي اصرار اكبر اني اسويها 
اليوم عزمتها على غذا ولاجت خخخ
ولو علي سويتها >>>خخخخخخخ ارهابية

----------


## Princess

هههههههههههههههههههه

ما اعرفش اني ؛؛<< خافت على عمرها

 :wink:  احلى باك خيتووو منوره وياهلا

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ودي اي في من ...

اي في اميروووه ... >>>>>> يمزح .. 

في كل واحد يسعى للتخريب ..

والظلم ..

تسلمي على الطرح .. 

كل المودة

----------


## Princess

وعليكم السلام..

 :weird:  يي ههههه  امااااه  الحقي علي بتكفخ...

لا بي ولا بحطوطي لهالصوره 
املووه بتكفخ ملكه
 وشبكه بيكفخني
بتقوم مجزرة بالناصره ....  :wink: 

عليك بهم خيي  الظالمين  والمخربين
بدعي تصيدهم حق ياخذو حيفهم منك  :toung: 

تسلم ويا هلا
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

امممممممم
مااافي احد معصبي ومطلع روحي
غير ريموووه بنت اختي
طايحة ضرب وعناااد في الجهاال

وانتين بعد اميروووه ,,تدري ليش
لانش انسحبتي من منافسة افضل تصميم
على شاان .. والله مايصير .

تحياااااتي

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اجت بوقتها* 



*امور جنت على نفسها مراقش مدري ويش اسم امها* 


*ودي  اسوي كذا* 


*[IMG]http://img241.**************/img241/9384/stickfightersavyr6.gif[/IMG]*


*فيكم هلاوسي اميروه ودمعوه وبيسانوه* 


*ولا احد يسأل ليش* 


*لانكم واحشيني حييييييييييل وانتظر لقياكم <<ايييييييييه يالليل مااطولك* 


*<<كأنها قالت السبب* 


*سي يوو اميروه الدبه*

----------


## Princess

ههههههههههههههههه اميرة بإحساسي ....
حراام بنت اختش ... لا تعصبي ولا تطلع روحش بسم االله عليش خيتوو
ههههههههه واني بتكفخيني كذا ... ويلي .. ويلي ... اشوف التكفخ فيني  قايم سوقه

خيتوو والله انسحبت لا يصير عوار راس ومشاكل والباب اللي يجيك  منه الريح سده واستريح  :wacko: 

منوره حبابه وتسلمي ..   :bigsmile: 

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

ههههههههههههههههه اخ يابطني
كلهم بيكفخوووني لا خلاص بقفل الموضوع لا ترضرض عظامتي.. :wacko: .

يللا امولتي بطيختي يقولو ضرب الحبيب مثل اكل الزبيب   :embarrest: 

ممممم وجنت على نفسها  براقش مو مراقش ...  
تالي اذا شبكت المسن اعلمش سالفتها...  :wink: 

منوره فديتش 

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## سيناريو

خخخخخخ
خوش عنف  وتشلييييييييييييييخ عجبني ترى هههههه
اسوي في اللي قاهرني واللي ظالمني
 وأرااقع به هههههه بس مااقدر اقول من؟؟
وبعد أسوي كده في هاديك الدكتوره اللي في الكليه حقرتني ومشت وأني أسألها سؤال كنت غايبه فيه   صحيح ماعند ها ذوق هبله ومجن.............


هههه ضحتني أمل الظهور من الحب ماقتل خخخخخ
يسلمو أمووووور 
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## alzahrani33

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 :mesb: 
ونا بعد بالدكتور اللي بالجامعه
 ويبي له مسرحيه اقسى من كذا
 :help:  :no:  :ongue:  :rocket:  :ranting: 

يسلموووووووووو اميره

----------


## Princess

:wink:   طلعتي في الكلللليييه سيناااريوو
لا يكون كلية العلوم بالدمام بعد
 :weird:  يعني معاااي
ههههههههه والله كشخه لو اصيدش,,,
 :wink:  اني قسم حاسب .. تعالي دوري علي  :wacko:  

منوره فديتش ... اني بشاركش الضرب للدكتوره ... احم ......... الـ.......

والسبب .. معلقتني في مادة مهي تخصص  :toung:  كف على وجهها...

تسلمي على هيك طله... لا عدمتها 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

كلكم عليكم بالدكاتره تبع الجامعات....  :evil: 
وخصوصا اذا كان من ... 
والا بلاها ..  :toung:  
الزهراني .. طلع حرتك بس هنا.. لا تروح بداهيه خيي 
والله يسلمك ويا هلا 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## واحد فاضي

ما نتي هينه أميروووه >>>>>ارهابيه  خخخخخ
بل بل بل عليش 
بس صحيح أبغى أيسوي كذا في واحد ويانا 
كل كلمه والثانيه قال لينا ....عندنا في الشمال المجمعات أحسن من عندكم
عندنا في الشمال ........السواقه أحسن من عندكم 
عندنا في الشمال .....وعندنا في الشمال >>>>>>>>لا يكون يقصد باريس ولا لندن 

كلها الشمال عشرين خيمه وشوية غنم <<<<<<<<من القهر هههههههههه

لا والقهر كل يوم والثاني ....ويش أحسن مطاعم عندكم ...
وإحنا مع وجهنا كل يوم قايلين له مطعم ....ويجي يوم ثاني ....ويش هالمطعم مو حلو 
تالي عرفنا انه يبغى مطاعم ويش >>>>>>>مندي ، بخاري ، كبسه  خخخخخخخخخخخ

وإحنا ما غير ...شيزان ...بيت الروبيان ...دارين ...ماضينا ....ليالينا........الخ 

روح يا عمي روح >>>>>>>>>>>خلاص الرجال الله يعينه من هدرتك خخخخخخخ

تسلمي خيتي أميرووووووووووووووووووه

----------


## Princess

هههههههههههههههه
اني ارهاابيه ههههههه لا بالله خوش خوش..
بسم الله علي اصلا اطالعها واني اضحك << دليل الإرهاب 
وهذا راعي الكبسه .. يا دارين ..
عليك به خيي
وطيره للشماااال

خل الشمال ينفعه..

هههههههه ضحكتني الله يسعدك
تسلم ولا تحرمنا هالطله

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
امور غناتي كل ماشوف الصورة افقع واموت من الضحك >>> سالفة صايرة ويملكة الأحساس
سويتها في دبها >>> لعبتها خخخخخخخخخخ الي تنام وياها
وطلعت القطن منه هههههههه قامت تقول عني شريرة ولاتبي تكلمني هاهاها 
وعليكم بالدكاتره اذبحوهم اني بذبح معلمتي العربي لأنها نحيسة وبايخة وحاطة دوبها ودوبي الحمد لله اني افتكيت من وجها نهائيا 
تحياتي

----------


## تأبط بودره

يييييو...
ودي أسوي كدا بمدرس كان يدرسني بالأبتدائي...
راقع بي لين قلت ا~ مين...
وكل ما أذكره أحسن يجيني قولون فكوعي...
الله &*&%$$%#@ ... يسامحه!!

----------


## Princess

اموول ههههههههههه لا شكلش من جد ارهاااب يمااه شريكتي في الإشراف خفت على روحي الصراحه..
اجل اخذتي حيفش في دب ملكه
 يا ساتر استر
منوره حبابه وياهلا...

تأبط بودره.. خيوو... ويش مسووي حق راقع فيك لين قلت امين على قولتك.. لين قلت بسسس على قولتي..
اكيد مسوي شي كايد.. مو لله فلله... احم... راحت عليك عموما .. من ايااام ابتدائي هههههههه شكله مره مأثر فيك للحين 
تذكر  تشديخه...  وقولون فكوعي اجرنا يا مجير ... ويش جاب القولون للفك .. هههههههه ولا وعي بعد...
تسلم وياهلا

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## تأبط بودره

اميرة المرح
لا مسوي شي ولا شي...
ما أدري..بس كانت شطانت يهال عاديه!! أنا كنت من أحباب الله على ما اعتقد..بس الشمس و الملوحه دبحتني بعدين!!
المهم..اللي أذكره أني كنت توني شاري فش فاش في الفسحه وأركض هربا من الأعداء..والمشكله كان في أعتقاد سائد..يمكن عندي بس..أنك اذا غمضت ...تسرع!!!
واخر شي أذكره أني بحضن الزول وهو بيبتدي يراقع بي!!! و"عل وش" شريط الفديو ووقف كل شي بعدها!! :wacko:

----------


## Princess

ههههههههه  الزول الحين سيركض هربا منك ومن كفخاتك..
دام  انك ناوي عليه هالنيه
هلا فيك خيي مرة ثانيه  وتسلم

عل وش ..  وشريط فيديو... مممممم  يا سااتر ...

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------

